# tuna trip



## gmclearlake (Aug 19, 2009)

Thinking on going on 30hr party boat. Will a penn Pursuit 8000 be enough reel for tuna.And what is preferred line Braid or mono? Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## gmclearlake (Aug 19, 2009)

will 65# braid do the trick?


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

You're good for most fish for that trip. A good YFT might leave you with a handful of parts though. 65 braid is plenty. Use some 80 lb mono or fluoro leader at least longer than the fish. 


Steve


----------

